# I can't seem to keep my bow arm steady



## tubby (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey guys I am having a problem keeping my bow arm steady after the release, causing me to throw arrow all over the place. I was wondering if there are any drills that could help me fix this problem because deer season starts up in October and I am selling my compound.


----------



## Little<EVIL> (Nov 28, 2004)

*shakes*

hey man...
i had the same problem some time back but i fixed it...
i made me a thing for my arm to steady my bow..i swear to you i can shoot 85 yards now and keep a 5" target
i seen that knight and hale makes something now but its like 80 bucks to get it
i made me mine for about 20 bucks 
i have a bad bad and neck so i try to do all of my shooting from my stand sitting down,,less pain that way made me fix my ...


----------



## redruger (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes I know how, but you probably would not do it and stick with it or you would already be doing it. 

This is a hint, how much can you bench press? Really?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

tubby -

Ya can't muscle a bowarm. If your bowarm is flailing on release it only means that your lines of tension/back tension isn't correct before the release. That boils down to form. We can't see what you're doing from here, so the best advice is to have a more experienced archer watch you shoot. The basics are the bowarm/hand has to be pushing directly towards the target and exactly 180 degrees away from the direction your drawing arm is pulling. Effectively the drawing forearm needs to be in line with the arrow. If you're doing this, on release, the drawing hand will snap back, and the bowarm with either stay put, or react consistantly. Either is acceptable.

If you can't get someone to watch or coach you. There is a device on the market called the Rigid Formaster. Check Lancaster Archery's catalogue. It's a bit over priced at $35, and yes you can make your own for about $2, and get the instructions in here: http://www.archersreference.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
It will tell you in no uncertain terms if you're setting abck tension up correctly. You might want to download the Archersreference, it covers a lot and you won't find a better resource anywhere.

Viper1 out.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

:thumbs_up 


that's good stuff viper


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

A big ditto on what “Viper1" said, with my 2-cents thrown in.

In addition to what “Viper1" said, throwing or rapid lowering of your bow can also be a consequence of being over-bowed, or stacking because the bow is too short for the shooter, or attempting to hold your (recurve) draw too long, or all of the above. 

One common problem I have seen with shooters changing to a recurve after shooting a C-bow for a long time, is until they realize the difference they try to hold their draw as long as they did with the C-bow. Bad news!

Your body can become so fatigued just from the short-lived over-tension, and your mental concentration can become so scrambled, that once you release the string your body wants to instantly let everything hang. The message to the brain to relieve the tension starts before you release.


----------



## stickshooter (Sep 1, 2003)

Little<EVIL> said:


> ..i swear to you i can shoot 85 yards now and keep a 5" target


Hmm...I think you need to start thinking about the Beijing olympics (and you even get to use a sight there).


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

the over bowed thing falls into proper alignment


if you can't physically pull your bow back..you can't get everything setup properly throughout the shot...


period


----------



## Holmes (Mar 29, 2005)

One of the things that really helped me when I first started archery a few months ago was using a very light bow to learn with.

I have a rather long draw and I selected an inexpensive Internature recurve as my 'form' bow. Mine was the 66" model, 29# @ 28", so I had no stack at my draw.

I can stay at full draw for much longer than with a heavier bow and this helped me get all my bones into line without hitting fatigue early on.

My current form bow is an old one piece Hoyt Pro Medalist, 70" and 38# at my draw. A wonderful practice bow and very pleasing to the eye, as well!

Seriously, consider dropping to a lower poundage so you can better 'feel' what you are doing within your form and technique.

There are numerous starter-type bows priced very reasonably that will fill the bill.

Also, have someone take a few pics or video while you are shooting. Be sure to include some shots from an overhead perspective. This really allows you to see how your limbs are lining up at your release. The pictorials will help when you reference the excellent tutorial that Viper1 mentions.

I work with a few rookie youngsters and the bow arm is a constant problem with them. They tend to simply drop it upon release.

This is a criminal offense during our sessions! Punishment entails having to hold the bow at target level while going downrange to retrieve their arrows.

Looks pretty funny but it keeps this aspect fresh in mind.

And yes, they've 'caught' me on occasion and imposed similar sentence. Little creeps....  

Good luck to you.

-Holmes


----------



## Jens Fudge (Dec 22, 2002)

*Keeping the bow arm steady is a state of mind....*

I used to shoot pretty good, now I dont practice so much, but I still remember a few things....

Assuming you are strong enough to shoot your bow, and you arm still keeps goning everywhere, use the visual imagery and mental stuff...

When I shoot, I make sure that I get the feeling that I'm _pushing_ the bow towards the target. Upon and after the loose, my bowarm will go in one direction only, forward... And that doesnt affect the arrow.

Try it, if it didnt work... heey it didnt cost anything but time

Jens Fudge


----------



## CAJUNBOWHNTR (Nov 8, 2002)

Try and keep your bow arm shoulder low,if it rides up as you draw it can be hard to hold steady.

CB


----------



## mochasam (Apr 17, 2005)

The hole idea is to pull your shoulder blades together while pushing forward with your bow hand and at the same time continuing to pull straight through untill you release the arrow. Try that while standing so close to the target that you can't miss(10' or so) untill that feel natural (that way your working on your form and not worrying about picking a spot . That should put you on the right path if you aren't to over bowed.


----------

